# Any real estate agent recomendations in Valencia/Pucol area?



## JennJ35 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Guys 

I posted several times about six months ago and everyone was very helpful.
My DH has a job w/ a company with an office in Spain and our visas have finally been approved.

After six months of craziness we will land in Spain on 24th of July.

I am wondering if anyone knows of a good real estate agent in the Valencia/Pucol area?

We have contacted about ten and not one has returned our calls????
We are Americans looking to rent you would think they would want our money??

If anyone has any recommendations please let me know.
Thanks again~!
Jenn


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JennJ35 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I posted several times about six months ago and everyone was very helpful.
> My DH has a job w/ a company with an office in Spain and our visas have finally been approved.
> ...


Hi - well done with the visa!!

rental agents in Spain are notorious for never returning phone calls or e-mails - you might have to find yourself a holiday type let for a couple of weeks & find a more long term place once you arrive


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Hi - well done with the visa!!
> 
> rental agents in Spain are notorious for never returning phone calls or e-mails - you might have to find yourself a holiday type let for a couple of weeks & find a more long term place once you arrive


Congratulations on getting the visa all sorted. I am sure you will enjoy living in a country so steeped in history. Remember Portugal is just beside you and worth a visit when you have exhausted Spain


You would be better renting for perhaps a couple of months while you both look around and find your feet and an area you are both comfortable with.
No point in commiting yourself to a contract for a couple of years and not personally vetting the place


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

You might want to try asking this question on the "Americans in Valencia" facebook page.


----------

